# Front Differential - SOS!



## Chigirl64 (Apr 27, 2012)

I have a 2005 Murano - 90K - front wheel drive only. My mechanic is telling me that my front differential may be going out - but I cannot find ANYTHING about front differentials for Nissan Muranos.

I understand that the differential is linked to the trans - but I cannot figure out if the differential is housed in the same case as the trans or is separate.


I've already had my left/right CV joints and wheel bearings replaced.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The differential is integral to the transmission.


----------



## Chigirl64 (Apr 27, 2012)

SMJ - ok - but is the differential housed with the transmission or is it a separate unit?

I'm trying to figure out the cost of getting the differential fixed, but my mechanic isn't familiar with Nissan trans/diffs and I cannot find anything online.


----------

